# Man shoots German Shepherd



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

Found this on the news site today...

http://wjz.com/local/police.dog.property.2.720098.html


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That guy wouldn't be charged here. Why is a GSD running rampant? What was the dog's owners thinking? 

We can all be angry at the man with the gun or at the gun if we want but the villian here is the victim's owners. People shouldn't let their dogs BE on other people's property. 

All that guy would have to say is the dog barked and growled at me, or was chasing my kid, and his shooting the dog is completely justified. 

Personally, I had years of pain with my neighbor's pitt mix as it would come snarling and running toward my dogs as I would load them into the car. At one point the sherriff's department told me to shoot the dog. The dog warden and the sherriff's department never did solve that problem. The woman lost her house and moved away. 

People HAVE to keep their property under control. Sorry, dogs are property. And when your property threatens, or infringes on someone else's, you are responsible. The owners of the GSD are responsible for this dog's death. 

So the guy killed a retriever too. Well, at least he is not just picking on shepherds. And owners of retrievers, and terriers, and hounds need to keep their pets under control too. Actually, the retriever is a little different and it bothers me a little more even though I have no feelings for the breed. But, a retriever is a hunting dog. People are allowed to take their hunting dogs and hunt with them off lead, it is possible that a hunting dog might not follow the property lines and may in search of game stray onto private lands. Hunters who hunt with dogs have to do their best not to let this happen, but sometimes dogs go, and sometimes they get lost. Sometimes people shoot them running dear, bothering livestock or when they are stuck in traps. 

I do not like it that this is the case, but the owners of this shepherd should be kicking themselves right now.


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

I agree with you. My neighbors had a Sharpei (sp?) that would always charge me from the front porch when i'd come home. It finally bit me one night (I was pregnant) and did some major damage.... dog is in puppy heaven now.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am aware of laws that only allow you to kill someone else's animal if it is threatening you or your livestock. Evidently, where this took place, chasing wild game is not a "mortal" sin. There is nothing to indicate that the dog did anything else except chase a turkey.
This is a little like if I drop my wallet on your sidewalk by accident, it doesn't give you the right to keep it.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

i think this is sad, why not call animal control? it makes me think of when beamer was 5 months old & got out of our control, ran off & was gone for 7 days. if someone had shot her, i would've shot them. =X

theres a guy that lives on a road by ours, when we lost beamer & went to ask people if they had seen her, he was like "i shoot all dogs that run on my property i don't take a second to see what they look like, sorry"


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere I am aware of laws that only allow you to kill someone else's animal if it is threatening you or your livestock. Evidently, where this took place, chasing wild game is not a "mortal" sin. There is nothing to indicate that the dog did anything else except chase a turkey.
> This is a little like if I drop my wallet on your sidewalk by accident, it doesn't give you the right to keep it.


Nicely said!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I am in awe that some people can "guarantee" that their dog will NEVER get away from them. My theory is "never say never". This could happen to any one of us in my opinion. I feel bad for the dog and sorry for the guy that feels it is his right to shoot any dog that wanders onto his property. I hope he doesn't feel the same way about kids


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I know a vet here who has fenced in property whose 2 WHIPPETS - on their own property!!! -were shot by hunters from a tree blind on adjoining property. Hunting season, they said the dogs were bothering the deer.

It still takes a mean or sick person to shoot someone's dog IMO - given the dog is NOT threatening, out of control running livestock etc.

Poor dogs....

Lee


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

guy's a jerk, should of called animal control as well as the MD Fish and Game.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You are suggesting that AC is the same wherever you live. It is not. Our county, which is the largest county (square miles) in Ohio has one guy who is the dog Warden. 

His phone number is unlisted. 

You have to call the sherriff or county commisioners to get the number for the dog warden. 

The sherriff's department doesn't bother with dog calls. 

Neither does the dog warden. 

We have a little run down shelter that is run by volunteers and always full. They usually cannot even take dogs if you drop them off. 

Now, unless there was someone watching while he shot the dog, there is nothing to stop him from saying that the dog was snarling, snapping, growling, barking, or lunging at him. 

If you want your dog to be alive, keep it under wraps. 

Yes, it is possible to make a mistake and let your dog get out. Mistakes happen. Sometimes mistakes hurt really badly. It doesn't make it someone else's fault that your dog is dead. The dog would have been just as dead if it ran in front of a car. 

The dog's life is the responsibility of its owner. 

I have two cats hanging around my house right now that do not belong to me. One of them looks like a female in heat. She looks well-taken care of. The other looks like a cat left on its own when my neighbors moved. He does not look like he is taking care of himself, maybe he is sick. 

I cannot afford to vet every cat that someone abandons. I am fearful that I could catch rabies from these cats. The dog warden does not bother with cats because according to him, they are not a domestic animal. The shelter won't take them either. The health department will not get involved unless you HAVE BEEN bitten by the animal -- boy that will make everyone happy. Not everyone wants to bother with managing other people's pets. Not everyone wants other people's pets on their property. If you want your pet to remain healthy and alive, keep them under control. 

What am I going to do about these two cats? 

What are my options? 

And Chels, no matter how much you love your dog, if somebody shoots your dog, you cannot shoot the person. You would go to jail for a very long time. And rightly so. If someone crashes into your car and you shoot them, your are going to prison. Property damage does not equal damage to people. Beyond that, a dogs live, however better dogs are than people, and no matter how scummy the person is, does not equal a person's life.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wolfstraum, what about cats? What do you do about them? I do not WANT to shoot these cats. I need alternatives. Since I am gone to work 12 hours per day, dropping them off at anyplace that is not open saturday or sunday is out of the question, given I can catch them.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

The jerk is only a few miles from Hagerstown, Hardley rural or remote, its a DC suburb, it sounds if he made no attempt


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I have to disagree with you. As responsible as most GSD owners are, a dog can get away from them. Futhermore, there is no indication that the dog was a threat to the shooter. And, the guy had shot a lab prior to that. I have no idea where you got the idea the dog was a threat to the person. I am a hunter, but have no respect for a guy that wants to test his 30-06 rifle on a dog.

I do rescue, and as careful as I am, every now and then a rescue will get away. Fortunately, I live on a small Island and my neighbors are very dog friendly.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The guy never said that the dog was, that is why he is in trouble, but if he did SAY the dog charged at him or his kids, that's it, everyone goes home. 

The dog does not need to be aggressive for someone to say that he was and get away with it. 

So the burden of keeping your animal safe is yours. A dog that dies in the road is just as dead as a dog that was shot to death. 

The vast majority of dogs that get shot by neighbors are not on their first visit to the neighbor's property. So sorry, dogs get away from us is really unacceptable. Maybe they do. Then it is your fault, you did not contain the dog properly. 

I know, I had an operation on my hand that causes me to drop things now and again. I have dropped my leashes a number of times. If the dog died being struck in the road because I dropped the leash, it is STILL my fault. 

People can be a lot more careful than they are. 

Nearly 5 1/2 years ago I lost my bitch Arwen. She got out of her kennel and was gone for 19 days in the dead of winter. Christmas day she escaped. When miraculously I got her back, I assessed the situation and determined that it would NEVER happen again. I borrowed money to build an inpregnable fortress in my back yard where my dogs are safe. If ever they do get out of one of the kennels, they will still be held by my back yard. But if one of them DOES get out, I am responsible for whatever the dog does and whatever happens to the dog out there. 

And give me a break about the labrador. THEY CAN BE AGGRESSIVE. I have been charged by a lab in training class. I train with a bunch of shepherds and was charged by a chocolate lab. People think labs and goldens are powder puff dogs. Not necessarily so. 

The thing is that just because you love your dog and you think it is a nice dog, doesn't mean that everyone else loves your dog and wants them running over their land. The property owner should have never had the opportunity to shoot the dog. It is the dog owner's responsibility. 

When we sit around being angry and blaming jerks for being jerks, we do not bother to fix what we did wrong. When we take responsibility for our actions or inaction, we can improve the situation so that another dog will not suffer the same fate.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree with you in some respects. Of course, if I drop a lease or the dog escapes from my truck before I can attach the lease, and gets hit by a car it is my responsibility. And as you know you have to be so darn careful with rescues.

Labs can be mean, my friend Tom adopted one that this woman kept in the basement for three years. Jethro, the lab, still has problems with females. 

Nonetheless, the guy shot the dog with a high powered rifle, and there is no indication that the man or his family were threatened. My hunch is the dog was more then a 100 yards or so away. As mentioned, this was not the first time he shot an animal.

If I shot every dog that came onto my property I could start a pet cemetary. Rather then do that I prefer to introduce them to my dogs and let them play. 

Another related issue is how often do you let your dog(s) run free. Last week I got a very powerful, but affectionate dog from my rescue group. The pup is nine months old and never been off lease.
To me that is sad. But it begs another question, albeit controversial, how often do you let your dogs off lease.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

That itty bitty artical doesnt really have a whole lot of detail and leave alot to the imagination.

Im mostly with selzer on this one. The dog wasnt on its own property and in all honesty, we dont know EXCATLY what went down when either shooting happened.

I know that accidents happen, they happen to everyone and accidents will always happen in one way or another. However an accident doesnt take away the fact that the DOG OWNER is still the responsible party for the dog.

If the guy is anything like some people I know, he probably feels he shouldnt HAVE to justify shooting a dog that came onto HIS property.

Perhaps he is terrified of dogs, perhaps the dog has been on his property before and shown aggression and he gave a warning then, perhaps he thought it was a different dog that had shown aggression, perhaps he just likes to shoot things.....

I could probably bring up ALOT of perhaps this and perhaps thats but none of its going to do any good since we werent there.

All I can say is, perhaps a good investigation will be done.....


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Being from Tenn, and I having gotten my military training at Fort Knox, KY, I suspect you know how powerful a 30-06 rifle is.

Perhaps, a word youoften used, if you, Selzer and I met this guy we would realize what a nut case he is. You don't shoot a dog with a rifle that is powerful enough to kill a human from 600 yards away.

Again, this was not the first time he killed a dog.

As for Selzer and his comments about hunting, and the lab being killed, whoa. The GSD is also an excellent hunter, few including Selzer realize this, but LOL they are great with small game, and some with ducks and greese. 

The most versatile dog on the planet; the GSD.

Finally, we were not there, as you said. Nonetheless, from what we know I have little respect for this guy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

perhaps he owns rabbits or chickens and has been wiped out by dogs before. We really do not know. 

How often do I let my dogs off leash? 

Every day, they run around the training yards before I put them in their kennels and again before I bring them in for the night. All day they are unleashed in their kennels and they are good sized kennels any where from 10' by 15' to 10' by 20'. While that may not suffice for excersize, they are not restricted as they would be in a crate or on a leash or on a chain.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: selzerAnd Chels, no matter how much you love your dog, if somebody shoots your dog, you cannot shoot the person. You would go to jail for a very long time. And rightly so. If someone crashes into your car and you shoot them, your are going to prison. Property damage does not equal damage to people. Beyond that, a dogs live, however better dogs are than people, and no matter how scummy the person is, does not equal a person's life.


i would obviously not go shoot the guy, but he had no compassion for the fact our dog was missing. we were handing out flyers, & he was basically like "okay but im just gonna shoot your dog soo whatever." how would you feel if someone said that to you about a 5 month old puppy?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

he was a sack of dung, of course. Was he just talking? There are idiots out there and we need to be vigilent to keep are dogs away from them. 

When Arwen was missing we banged on the door of one of my neighbors, and the people were druggies who were afraid we were police. They were pretty unforgiving about us bothering them and making them hide their weed or meth. But they did not tell me that they would shoot my dog if they saw her. 

Sometimes we do have to give people an incentive to be compassionate. Compassion is a choice. Some people have it, some don't. The only time they force people to be compassionate is when they are stealing their money under the guise of taxation.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

You and I probably don't disagree as much as I thought, but Lord, shooting a dog, and not the first time, with a high powered gun just does not sit right with me.

The chicken stuff and all that is just another perhaps, but as I said before, if we could meet the guy, I suspect none of us would like this person.

As for my off lease question, perhaps a bit out of bounds. All of us live in diffrent environments, and of course for that reason letting the dogs run does vary. 

Bottom line, the guy that shot the Shepherd and the Lab is a piece of you know what.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

the guy wasn't just saying it - he told us that he had shot dogs running through his yard before. there are farms & fields EVERYWHERE around us, it is a very, very empty area where we live, & this guy could've very possibly shot dogs who were running around their own property & ran into his on accident & they guy shot them. & we have an animal control officer in our town who was helpful to us, & probably would have been quick to go pick up the dogs this guy shot.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Just because people live in the country doesn't mean their dogs should run free. 

I am sorry that I feel that way, but if you want your dog to live to a ripe old age, she has a much better chance if she isn't roaming the neighborhood. 

In fact, country dogs are at a much greater risk running free:
1. speed limits are higher in the country.
2. farmers will kill dogs that are bothering their livestock.
3. there are wild critters out there with diseases or that can seriously injure or kill a dog. 
4. people do not need to worry about firing a gun out there. No ordinances about firing guns within city limits, etc.
5. country folks often have to handle things that people in towns and cities call the village or the police for. For example, in town an aggressive dog would spur a complaint and the police would respond and probably the dog warden too. In the country, when the dog warden does finally arrive, he asks you why you didn't take care of the problem. (This is a true story, the dog warden admonished my brother for NOT shooting an aggressive dog that was coming up onto his property.) 
6. dogs out running deer will be shot. The game warden told my father that if he sees any dogs chasing deer, to follow the three S's (shoot, shovel, shut up). 
7. There are trappers out there as well. A dog stuck in a trap is a scarey thing. I would hope that most trappers would do their best to free the frightened dog. But, you cannot be sure that the trapper wants to get that close to it. 
8. road kill and hunter leavings. Not only might a dog get sick from feasting on leftovers out there, but he is also at a great risk for parasites. Rabbits will give him tape worm. Deer can be unsafe. 

I guess I can sympathize with those of you that think the guy is an idiot for shooting the dog. But I lay the blame for the dog's demise on the owners of the dog. That is my opinion. Your dog should not be able to stray on someone else's property. And so long as you are out there attacking the property owner, you are not bothering to take care of the problem at home. 

If the guy came on to your property to shoot your dog, I will be holding the rope in the front of the lynch mob.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

My husband shot and killed a stray dog several weeks ago.

THREE times the mother/son dog team had been loose on our property. Our boxer saved my little dogs life once, I was bit the second time. The first time we called the owners, the second time we called the police, the third time my husband shot the mother dog as she was the leader.

We have had peace now for three weeks.

Not the ideal way to solve a problem but this was completely the dog owners fault.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Selzer,

I still think the guy that shot the dog is a nut case, and unfortunately you did not respond to any of my specific thoughts. For example, a 30-06 to kill a dog when the gun could bring down a grizzly bear at 500 yards. 

My hang up is I love to watch my dogs run free. That does not mean they are not supervised; it simply menas they are off lease and allowed to play. As I mentioned the environment we all live in dictates how we handle our dogs. If I didn't live on an island, in which everyone owns a dog, I would not allow it. 

I have turned down a nice couple who wanted to adopt one of my rescues because the dog was a runner, and they lived in a high traffic area.

My newest rescue Otto is nine months old, and before I got him had never been off lease. Suffice it to say Otto is on a diet. Like kids, puppies need to play, off lease. And LOL, letting Otto play with my Shepherds and my neighbors dogs has probably been the best thing in his life.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I did mention something about how often my dogs are off-leash. However, I did not mention the gun because I know nothing about guns. I would have to shoot the dog with my bow, and everyone would have a cow about that eventhough a broadhead arrow from a bow with a 60 pound pull would take out a dog effectively. 

But the guy may not have the proper tool for the job handy. Not everyone who owns a gun owns one for every occasion. And while I know a little about some shot guns and have fired a rifle, I am really ignorant about guns on the whole. 

But as you seem to want a comment from an ignorant person, I think it makes more sense to kill a dog with something likely to kill it completely than to shoot it with less fire power, where it will have to suffer for a while before it dies, understanding that this statement may be total hog wash though. 

mjb03, I am glad that you spoke up. I had a dog snarling and lunging everytime I tried to get my dogs in my car, and the sherriff told me to shoot it. If I had a gun, maybe I would have, I don't know. Glad I didn't have to in the end. But I certainly understand.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Selzer,

I am going to drop this quickly, but there is an indication that the guy that shot the dogs, a lab and a shepherd, was never threatened.

Some of your replies seem to imply the person was in danger, but as I said no facts. The 30-06 rifle, used when the dog was shot, ws probably fired from more then a few hundred yards away. I suspect the animal was no threat to this moron.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So what? I said over and over that the guy didn't say that he was threatened, if he did (say it) then the cops write the owner a ticket for allowing their dog run loose. The dog is just as dead. 

If you want to keep your dog alive, keep it under control, on your property or on a leash. 

You are laboring under the delusion that the dog has to be threatening in order for someone to SAY it was threatening. 

How can you protect your dead dog from someone who said it barked and lunged at him? You cannot, not unless there were witnesses. 

The owners of the dead dog were the morons that let their dog run loose. Sorry, but THEY did not protect their dog. 

What is the big deal about the type of firearm used. A thirty ought six is a bigger deal than a forty five or a twenty two or a thirty eight. The dog is just as dead. If you said the guy used an AK-47, maybe I would feel a little more excited about that. I am not fussed about what kind of gun the guy used -- doesn't bother me a little bit. I actually did not lose any sleep over the type of gun. If the guy had to shoot the dog 17 times to get it to die, that would be a big deal to me. I figure the guy saw that **** dog in his yard again, and grabbed whichever gun was handy. 

Most of us are blessed with neighbors who are very tolerant about our dogs, who maybe call us to let us know that one is in their yard, who have gone over while we were in the hospital so our dogs had water and food, who do not put nasty chemicals on their lawn because our dogs might get sick from it. 

Fact is, that our neighbors are NOT bound by anything to be like this. It is we, the dog owners that are priveledged to own a dog. Too many of us, look at this priveledge as a right, and look at our dog's misdemeaners as cute, and expect the world to bend over backwards because we have a dog. 

Then we squeal "FOUL!" when a neighbor goes the other way and defends his property from a maurauding dog. It really sucks that the dog is dead because of his idiot owners.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: selzer. It really sucks that the dog is dead because of his idiot owners.


That truely is the bottom line.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

"So what? I said over and over that the guy didn't say that he was threatened, if he did (say it) then the cops write the owner a ticket for allowing their dog run loose. The dog is just as dead. 

If you want to keep your dog alive, keep it under control, on your property or on a leash. 

You are laboring under the delusion that the dog has to be threatening in order for someone to SAY it was threatening. 

How can you protect your dead dog from someone who said it barked and lunged at him? You cannot, not unless there were witnesses. 

The owners of the dead dog were the morons that let their dog run loose. Sorry, but THEY did not protect their dog."

Well said. As were your preivious posts. I think this guy way over reacted and did indeed kill this dog needlessly, but unfortunately it is his word against the dog's and the dog ain't talking. 

It is OUR responsibilty to keep our dogs from harm and that means keeping them under control. And yes, my dogs have escaped in the past and I have been very lucky.


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

My childhood best friend shot my mom's rat terrier who wandered from her fenced yard onto his property, needless to say I haven't maintained the friendship.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When my brother's neighbor start shooting in his back yard, my brother's collie mix hides in the garage. 

My brother is not an ideal dog owner. The dog is never allowed in the house. She is not tied or fenced in any way. I doubt she is licensed. She is spayed, but she was also hit by a car. Her hip was thrown out of the joint, and the vet would not fix it because my brother did not have the money up front. So they let her suffer with it for quite a while. I am not sure if it fixed itself or if they finally had the vet work on it. And yet my brother is upset that he spayed this bitch because he thinks she is the best dog he has ever met and loves the dog. 

If his crazy neighbors saw the dog out while they were shooting, who knows if they would shoot it or not. But if they did, it would be my brother's fault number 1 (if the dog was on the neighbor's property), and number 2, my brother and his family would be screaming foul! 

Just because people scream about what horrible thing happened to their dog, doesn't mean that they were blameless. 

I am glad that my brother's dog has the sense to hide in the garage.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I guess my neighbors are too nice. But thank God I live where I do. None of us would ever shoot a dog that happened to wander onto our property. In fact, they tend to play very well together.

Wow, I didn't realize this was a vicious dog. From a former post.

"Then we squeal "FOUL!" when a neighbor goes the other way and defends his property from a maurauding dog."

Opionated and inaccurate, you bet.


----------



## tres beau (May 7, 2008)

I grew up on a farm in a rural part of Texas. I shot a few dogs because they were on our property. Thats just the way it was.
As an adult I put off owning a dog for a long time because I did not have the time for one, and frankly did not want the hassle of taking care of one. For a while I lived in a neighborhood and was worried that my dog might bother the neighbors so again I did not get one. It is for that reason that it really pisses me off when other peoples dogs turn over my trash or bark at me when I'm in my own yard or run on to my property and poop or whatever. The leash laws where I live,... wait,.. there are no leash laws where I live. I cannot walk my dog down the street without being confronted by barking, snarling, neglected dogs not only not leashed but not even fenced in. 
An occasional oversight by a mostly responsible dog owner who I know is not a problem. The problem is a dog I have never seen repeatedly coming onto my property and I don't care if it growls or not. It is your dog and if you value it then keep it away from me. I have been chased many times and bitten twice. Once by one of those little dachshunds . When a baby is playing on the lawn and is mauled by a stray dog everyone cries. When a man shoots a stray dog before it ever has a chance to bite someone, those same people are crying again. Maybe he should have waited for it to attack someone? Bad stuff happens all the time. 
Everyone gather round the fire and sing cumbaya and pray for world peace, but I'm going to keep my gun handy just in case.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Tres Beau, I really agree with you. Nobody should be expected to put up with anyone's dogs that are roaming freely on their property. 

It is hard. When you find a dog on your property and you call A/C they tell you when they can come out -- usually at a time you cannot be there, and unless you catch the dog, there is no guarantee they will. 

If you read the dog's tags and call the number, half the time, they tell you to let the dog go and it will come home on its own. 

It is extremely frustrating because you do not know what these dogs might leave in your yard, whether they will endanger your dogs. The neighbors dog definitely had worms. I know because I saw them in the poo it left behind. So I am over here trying to keep my dogs healthy and safe and others are letting their dogs eat road kill, poop in my yard, and lunge at my dogs when I try to get them in my car. 

These same people would be ticked if I shot their dog. I talk a big game though. I do not own a gun and would have a **** of a time shooting a dog, any dog. And who knows whether or not they would retaliate. I wouldn't want to endanger my dogs.

So I let people's dogs find their way back home, and call everyone and their brother about the neighbor's nuisance, and only allow my dogs to run around my back yard which is fenced, and not visited by marauding neighborhood / stray dogs.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I cannot totally disagree with the response provided by Treas Beau.

If a dog is running, destroying property and no one responds, of course it is the fault of the owner. And if the dog is a threat to other animals or humans I can understand why someone might shot it. 

I will check, but am not sure where you live. But if I was concerned about a dog and called the cops, someone would be here in less then 20 minutes. So perhaps there are differences partially based on where we live.

Futhermore, the guy you replied to stated not one single fact about the specific incident in question. As I said the dog was probably shot from 300 yards or so away, because this guy wanted to test his 30-06 rifle.

The only thing you have said so far that makes any sense is you would hate shooting a dog.

Finally, until now, as I rescue and have a few permanenet GSD's I was hoping you were one of the folks on this board that whose opionion I would respect.

Why, after the comments regarding this incident??? How naive are you???


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It must be nice Timber1 to live in a place where the cops respond to dog-related calls. Ours don't. Our A/C doesn't either. Both the sherriff and the Dog Warden will tell you to "take care of the problem." For over a year I was dealing with a problem dog and calling and calling and that was their answer to the problem. 

I did not see the dog warden out there at all, though he told me that he went and talked to the people. 

The sherriff's department was worthless and did nothing eventhough they promised to get it resolved. 

So I can understand when people shoot a dog or a cat on their property. 

Roaming dogs and cats carry diseases and worms and are a threat whether or not they are actively being aggressive. Our A/C will not even pretend that they will do anything about cats. And cats left to their own devices will take over your barn or out buildings within a year or two. I have two hanging around my shed with my Goblin right now, one of which acts like she is pregnant or in heat. 

I cannot afford to have them spayed and vaccinated. I have no where to take them. And no one has any answers about what to do with them. 

I wish that more people would believe that people will shoot their dog or cat if it happens upon their property. If people believed this, maybe they wouldn't be so free with their animals and maybe they wouldn't drop their animals off in the country.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

I live in a large county outside of Houston but the same county as Houston. Anyway, you would think AC would be decent. In fact, they came out here the other day to make sure Jake's paperwork was done, his rabies shot, neutering, etc. The guy was very nice and we talked for about an hour. Meanwhile, my neighbor's lab puppy, that is always on my property off-leash and bothering my dogs, runs up. So, I asked the AC guy about this. Instead of taking the dog he just hands the kid a piece of paper to take to his Mom with the leash laws on it. I about laughed. These people do not listen and do not care. I am sick of this puppy. 

I guess its just funny to live in this large of a county and AC was here at my home but refused to do anything about a roaming puppy.


----------

